# Results will be Nullified if Donald Trump Wins US Election, Because Of Vladimir Putin



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I wholeheartedly see the fascist left planning and taking steps to implement this as we speak. Even the article points out an obvious clue that Trump is winning as we speak.....


> but independents give Trump an edge, 49% say they'd vote for him while just 29% of independent voters back Clinton.


 Not to mention that the turn out voting for Trump from unregistered voters will be huge!

Keep an ear out for the election fraud, Russia angle to be played up more and more as the election gets closer.

If Donald Trump Wins US Election, Will Hillary Clinton Nullify Results Because Of Vladimir Putin? | Zero Hedge


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I say if Trump wins we hand Hillary over to Putin.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I say if Trump wins we hand Hillary over to Putin.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


And Bill, Barry (a couple months down the road) among others.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And right on cue that turd Carville talking up possible fraud.

Carville: "Possible" To Rig Voting Machine For 100 Votes; Calling Election Rigged "Fundamental Attack On The Country" | Video | RealClearPolitics


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Of course, they can be rigged isn't that how Obummer won a second term?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I look for more voter fraud this election than ever, almost entirely by the liberals, will they succeed? TBD.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, the SEIU put the "thing" into power, seeing they control the machines.

To late now, however, we need to go back to paper ballots, way too much rigging with the online machines.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> And right on cue that turd Carville talking up possible fraud.
> 
> Carville: "Possible" To Rig Voting Machine For 100 Votes; Calling Election Rigged "Fundamental Attack On The Country" | Video | RealClearPolitics


Fraud? You mean like Democrats using dead people's votes? Oh that's right, it's not fraud when they do it.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I usually discount the theory that usually goes around every Presidential election cycle that states the existing president will nullify the results somehow, due to voter fraud or a sudden national crises in order to either stay in office or declare a successor. However, This election cycle I do not discount that possibility out of hand and would not be surprised if at some point one or both, Oblunder and the Beast, have not at least entertained the idea.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The accusation against Trump is that they have a financial connection of a few million while for a $150 million Hildabeast allowed the Russians to mine and export US uranium to Russia via Canada that apparently is sold to IRAN. Can you say Nukes for Islam??? Maybe you do not care for a business deal but the selling of Government favors to enable the Iranians to build a bomb is treason. Plain and simple.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There is no method of recourse for a president to "nullify" the results of an election. He has no say in election proceedings anyways.
The only branch of government that is involved is the congress, and they must certify the votes of the electoral college voters.
Aside from their decision to not certify, there is no *legal* method to nullify the election.
If the president decides to enact his will, violate the law, and do so, he does so with a non-metaphorical target on his forehead.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> There is no method of recourse for a president to "nullify" the results of an election. He has no say in election proceedings anyways.
> The only branch of government that is involved is the congress, and they must certify the votes of the electoral college voters.
> Aside from their decision to not certify, there is no *legal* method to nullify the election.
> If the president decides to enact his will, violate the law, and do so, he does so with a non-metaphorical target on his forehead.


Agreed, for him to do so he will have declared the constitution null and void and the bullets will fly. Still, I put nothing past this guy or the bitch trying to take his place


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The constitution hasn't stopped him yet. I see smoke on the horizon if this happens.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

No, the results will be nullified, if Trump is winning, because the DHS will be "monitoring" the election!!
That is what all the talk of hacking is about-- getting DHS involved.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I say if Trump wins we hand Hillary over to Putin.
> 
> Sent *FROM* a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Can the two of you exchange places???

That would put her "sent *TO* a Galaxy S5 far far away."

I really don't know where we would find a Galaxy named S5, . . . but if it is beyone 30 light years away, . . . I'm all for it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

tango said:


> No, the results will be nullified, if Trump is winning, because the DHS will be "monitoring" the election!!
> That is what all the talk of hacking is about-- getting DHS involved.


The DHS works at the behest of the Executive Branch, and the EB has *NO SAY* in anything to do with election proceedings. They can't stop anything. They can't declare anything. And they certainly have ZERO authority over the results.
They can bring their case up in court AFTER the fact, and see where that goes, ala Bush v. Gore, but they cannot nullify anything.
If you're still *convinced* they will, you need to stop smoking the peace pipe. You got some bad grass.
The only way to do it is via the congress, or through illegal action, which would spark serious repercussions I doubt they're willing to put up with over a simple election.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> The DHS works at the behest of the Executive Branch, and the EB has *NO SAY* in anything to do with election proceedings. They can't stop anything. They can't declare anything. And they certainly have ZERO authority over the results.
> They can bring their case up in court AFTER the fact, and see where that goes, ala Bush v. Gore, but they cannot nullify anything.
> If you're still *convinced* they will, you need to stop smoking the peace pipe. You got some bad grass.
> The only way to do it is via the congress, or through illegal action, which would spark serious repercussions I doubt they're willing to put up with over a simple election.


Not to be snarky, but it sounds like you are not yet convinced this President and the democrats supporting him aren't capable of doing the unthinkable.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Not to be snarky, but it sounds like you are not yet convinced this President and the democrats supporting him aren't capable of doing the unthinkable.


I've seen what they're willing to do. Something like this would not be an issue that could be swept under the rug, or forgotten in a month. This would be a pivotal shift in the way the People are treated by their government. They are unwilling to deal with the backlash that would ensue. Over something as small as a 4 year term, they wouldn't risk ruining the grand plan, that's been developing for decades.


----------

